# DVC owners opting to stay in II?



## tahoeJoe (Feb 14, 2009)

*OK, I know this is from a salesperson and they are never good sources BUT......*

Recently I attended a sales presentation at a Hyatt property (Ok, not Disny I know)  and was told that DVC owners could opt to stay with II instead of switching to RCI. I was told this is because II was presented in the original sales pitch and the owners, not Disney, can choose to stay with II if they want. I seriously question the truth of these statements but thought I would ask the group. Do any DVC owners know anything about this? 

-TJ


----------



## capjak (Feb 14, 2009)

I am a Disney owner and was informed that as of Jan 1, 2009 I can only exchange with RCI not II.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 14, 2009)

capjak said:


> I am a Disney owner and was informed that as of Jan 1, 2009 I can only exchange with RCI not II.



I am a Disney owner and I agree!


----------



## LLW (Feb 15, 2009)

Can Disney owners exchange through one of the independent exchange companies (DAE, SFX, etc.), or do a direct exchange with a Four Seasons owner, for example? Can Disney not let you book a reservation, then give it to a guest? You would probably assume all responsibilities for the unit, but wouldn't the week be yours to rent out or exchange?


----------



## littlestar (Feb 15, 2009)

The contract is with RCI now, not II. 

I have heard of DVC owners that have worked out private direct exchanges with owners of Marriott, Westin, and Hyatt, though. So yes, we can book a reservation for whoever we want to, and they would be considered our guest.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2009)

tahoeJoe said:


> *OK, I know this is from a salesperson and they are never good sources BUT......*
> 
> Recently I attended a sales presentation at a Hyatt property (Ok, not Disny I know)  and was told that DVC owners could opt to stay with II instead of switching to RCI. I was told this is because II was presented in the original sales pitch and the owners, not Disney, can choose to stay with II if they want. I seriously question the truth of these statements but thought I would ask the group. Do any DVC owners know anything about this?
> 
> -TJ




Remember, if a timeshare salesmans lips are moving, he's telling you another lie. This salesman was probably thinking that DVC operated like someplace he had worked before (or some other salesman in his office had worked at before) and assumed that DVC would be dual affiliated. The problem is, that doesn't seem to be how DVC works.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 15, 2009)

LLW said:


> Can Disney owners exchange through one of the independent exchange companies (DAE, SFX, etc.), or do a direct exchange with a Four Seasons owner, for example? Can Disney not let you book a reservation, then give it to a guest? You would probably assume all responsibilities for the unit, but wouldn't the week be yours to rent out or exchange?



I listed my DVC along with my *wood ski week when I joined SFX. Do not ask how many emails they have sent about depositing a DVC week. I know Icydog talked to them about depositing a DVC unit. They said they could take it and this was about a year ago. I think how they get around MS on the phone is you fax SFX a form with your info on your reserved week, then they fax it to DVC/*wood to confirm you booked that week and yes you are a owner. *wood took about a week to get it back. 

I had talks with a Marriott owner about trading weeks, it would be pretty easy. Unfortunately her trip, my planned DVC trips and UY didn't match up well. If things would have lined up, I would have done it.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 15, 2009)

You might be able to deposit your week with Diamond Resorts International if you joint a DRI Trust.  A friend of mine who owns Marriott bought trust points and that allows him to deposit his Marriott Weeks for points.  Between the points he bought and the points he gets from depositing Marriott week it give him the flexibility to use DRI inventory as well as II as he sees fit and still maintain his Marriott membership.  I think he paid about 5 grand for 2600 points and I think he gets around 10,000 points whenever he deposits a marriott week.  The way I understand it, the nice thing is he only has to pay a DRI maintenance fee on his 2600 points from the trust which is an average fee based on all the units in the trust.  Between those two things he can get around 3 weeks vacation at off-season point use and less during the most high demand seasons.  He likes the flexibility that DRI offers that Marriott does not offer.  I don't know exactly how you look into it but you could probably contact DRI directly to get exact details.  I am giving you my best understanding.

I am a DRI Club, not trust, member and am very happy with my membership.  DRI has added recently affiliations with properties in China, Thailand, Ireland, and Australia.  My Marriott friend also likes DRI.  One of the reasons he joined was because he liked the Sedona Summit in AZ so much and he wanted the flexibility.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 16, 2009)

DVC does not allow their members to have individual membership with II or RCI.

we must go thru DVC and their corporate membership.

It is only companies that allow their members to have individual membership that can elect to stay with either exchange company.

really wish DVC would go to this - but the exchange fee is definitely higher - plus of course if you aren't already a member then the membership fees for II.


----------

